# multi-fenetre Ipad Air?



## bionic 3 (5 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous , 
j'hesite à m'acheter un Ipad Air sur le refurb, moins cher que le probable futur Ipad air 2. 
Seul probleme me faisant reflechir , j'ai peur que le multi-fenetre, qui semble se profiler soit seulement exclusif à l'Ipad air 2 ( avec les 2 go de Ram le supportant)....
Trouvant cette fonction tres interessante , je ne sais pas quoi faire... pensez vous que cette fonction si elle apparait, ne sera proposée que sur la derniere generation d'Ipad?

Merci à tous !


----------



## LukeSkywalker (6 Septembre 2014)

Tu seras peut être fixé dans quelques jours ou quelques semaines...  Patience...


----------



## adixya (6 Septembre 2014)

Sage conseil, ce n'est pas du tout le moment de faire un achat aussi important avec des incertitudes alors qu'il y aura les réponses dans quelques jours...

Mais peut être pas au sujet du multifenetrage, car ils disaient que ce serait pour une version ios8 ultérieure...


----------



## bionic 3 (6 Septembre 2014)

Merci,
c'est juste que l'Ipad Air est à 419 euros sur le refurb , et je sens qu'il ne le sera plus apres la Keynote , du coup c'etait l'occasion de me l'acheter pour un plus petit prix.


----------



## adixya (6 Septembre 2014)

Pourquoi il n'y sera plus à la keynote ? Il y a des iPad Air assez régulièrement sur le refurb ainsi que d'autres modèles plus anciens. Même si il disparaît un temps, ça finit par revenir.

Sinon, je vendrai certainement mon 128 Go wifi silver quand le air 2 sera sorti si ça t'intéresse


----------

